# just starting out



## cheeseej (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
I'm looking for some advice on toning up.  I have some knowledge about dieting and exercise, but I feel I'm at a plateau and could definitely use some help.  So, I'm off to post on the diet and nutrition section


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2004)

cheeseej welcome to IM!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome to IM !


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------

